# Female, but not male, serotonin reuptake transporter (5-HTT)



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Auton Neurosci. 2005 Jul 13; [Epub ahead of print] Related Articles, Links Female, but not male, serotonin reuptake transporter (5-HTT) knockout mice exhibit bladder instability.Cornelissen LL, Brooks DP, Wibberley A.Urogenital Biology, Cardiovascular and Urogenital Centre of Excellence for Drug Discovery, GlaxoSmithKline Pharmaceuticals, Philadelphia, PA 19406, USA.Correlations exist between the incidence of depression, irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) and overactive bladder [Masand, P.S., Kaplan, D.S., Gupta, S., Bhandary, A.N., Nasra, G.S., Kline, M.D., Margo, K.L., 1995. Major depression and irritable bowel syndrome: is there a relationship? J. Clin. Psychiatry 56, 363-367.; Cukier, J.M., Cortina-Borja, M., Brading, A.F., 1997. A case-control study to examine any association between idiopathic detrusor instability and gastrointestinal tract disorder, and between irritable bowel syndrome and urinary tract disorder. Br. J. Urol. 79, 865-878.; Monga, A.K., Marrero, J.M., Stanton, S.L., Lemieux, M.C., Maxwell, J.D., 1997. Is there an irritable bladder in the irritable bowel syndrome? Br. J. Obstet. Gynaecol. 104, 1409-1412.; Zorn, B.H., Montgomery, H., Pieper, K., Gray, M., Steers, W.D., 1999. Urinary incontinence and depression. J. Urol. 162, 82-84.]. Furthermore, alterations in serotonergic neurotransmission may play a common role in the etiology of these disorders. Serotonin reuptake transporter knockout mice (5-HTT(-/-)) display phenotypes consistent with clinical features of mood and bowel disorders including anxiety and abnormal gastrointestinal motility [Holmes, A., Murphy, D.L., Crawley, J.N., 2003. Abnormal behavioral phenotypes of serotonin transporter knockout mice: parallels with human anxiety and depression. Biol. Psychiatry 54, 953-959.]. In the present study, we evaluated bladder function in 5-HTT(-/-) mice. We have found that female 5-HTT(-/-) mice exhibit bladder dysfunction, characterized by significant increases in the frequency of spontaneous non-voiding bladder contractions and decreases in void volume compared to control female mice. These differences were not observed in male knockout mice. These studies provide significant supporting data for a mechanistic link between alterations in 5-HT, depression, IBS and overactive bladder in women.PMID: 16023897


----------

